# Teich-Erweiterung



## Blaukoi (24. Jan. 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte im Frühjahr meinen Folienteich erweitern, jetzt ca. 22 qm, tiefste Stelle 1,80 m. An der Stelle an der ich die neue Folie kleben möchte, ist eine große Falte. Die Falte kann man mit großer Anstrengung auseinanderziehen. Bekomme ich die Folie an dieser Stelle dicht ???? Hat jemand Erfahrung in der Erweiterung eines Teiches oder Alternativen ????

Viele Grüße aus Nürnberg

Volker


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Erweiterung*

Da würd ich mal sagen *NEIN*

Was ist das für Folie ? PVC oder EPDM ? In welcher tiefe liegt die Klebestelle ? Und wie Alt ist die Folie ?


----------



## Moeppy (24. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Erweiterung*



> Da würd ich mal sagen NEIN


Naja..
Das kann man dann so pauschal auch nicht sagen...


Wir haben vor knapp 4 Jahren unseren zu der Zeit schon über 10 Jahre alten Folienteich erweitert.
 
Die Folie wurde allerdings nicht verklebt, sondern verschweißt.
 
Die Schweißnaht habe ich anschließend noch zusätzlich mit einem Streifen Folie verklebt.

<-----hier habe ich noch ein paar Bilder vom kompletten Teich hochgeladen..


Wenn du die Falte noch gerade ziehen kannst, müsste man sie eigentlich auch  kleben/ schweißen können.


Beste Grüße,
moeppy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Erweiterung*

@Moeppy
Ich meinte auch diese Stelle hier



Blaukoi schrieb:


> An der Stelle an der ich die neue Folie kleben möchte, ist eine große Falte. Die Falte kann man mit großer Anstrengung auseinanderziehen.



Sorry, aber das wird dann nix mit kleben oder schweißen. Aber vielleicht rausschneiden und neu ansetzen, dass könnte gehen. Ich persönlich würde aber dann doch lieber eine neue Folie verwenden. Extrem ärgerlich wenn die nach ein paar Monaten wieder undicht wird.


----------



## Olli.P (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Erweiterung*

Hallo,


schon allein aus dem Grund:



			
				Moeppy schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben vor knapp 4 Jahren unseren zu der Zeit schon *über 10 Jahre* alten Folienteich erweitert.



Würde ich neue Folie nehmen da mir die vorhandene zu alt wäre........

@Volker:

Was hast du denn jetzt für Folie und wie alt ist der Teich???


----------



## rainthanner (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Erweiterung*

Hallo Volker, 

mein Rat: Laß die Finger von der Papperei/Kleberei. 
Ich kann dir ein Lied davon singen. Irgendwo müßte noch mein Teichumbau aus 2004 sein. Ettliche 100000l Frischwasser in den Kies gesetzt und vom unterspülten Ärger möchte ich garnicht erst schreiben.    

Sollte es doch dicht sein, kommen bei jedem kleineren Wasserverlußt die alten Zweifel. 

Wenn es eine PVC-Folie ist, kannst du sie schweißen (mit Heißluft) lassen. 

Oder eben einen neue Folie und die alte einfach drinlassen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## kikoi (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich-Erweiterung*

Nach über 2 Jahren ist der Weichmacher in der Folie nicht mehr so optimal und man sollte an eine PVC dann nicht mehr anschweißen lassen sondern lieber neue benutzen!
Die meisten denken jaaaa aaaaaber das kostet soviel neue Folie....

Es kostet mehr wenn die alte (Folie) nicht dicht hält!!!!

Also lieber alles NEU machen

MfG
Micha


----------

